# Lyft Income Verification



## Linus (Aug 10, 2014)

I applied for a new apartment and was approved pending income verification from Lyft. The problem is the apartment won't accept bank statements or the email summaries. I emailed Lyft but they haven't responded yet. Has anyone else come across this and how did you resolve it? Does anyone have a contact at Lyft that can assist? Help!


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

Linus said:


> I applied for a new apartment and was approved pending income verification from Lyft. The problem is the apartment won't accept bank statements or the email summaries. I emailed Lyft but they haven't responded yet. Has anyone else come across this and how did you resolve it? Does anyone have a contact at Lyft that can assist? Help!


You are an independent contractor. Generally speaking - Lyft won't provide income verification because you aren't an employee of the company. It's hard for any independant contractor to provide verification, I'm talking anyone that owns their own business like carpenters, side mechanics, drivers of all kinds.

You will most likely have to go back in and discuss this with your landlord and find out if there is another way to provide income statements. This may be tax records on your Lyft income - not your 1099, but your actual filings with the IRS and hope they accept them.


----------

